# Das Nichts nichtet



## jonquiliser

Os quería preguntar si sabéis cómo se ha traducido al castellano "Das Nichts nichtet" - "Nichts" quiere decir nada, y "nichtet" es el verbo que se inventó el Heidegger para lo que hace la nada. Pero "nadar" en castellano es otra cosa... Así que, ¿alguien sabe cómo es la traducción? Gracias


----------



## Guachipem

¿Lo que hace la nada? Pero como no existe es imposible que haga algo, ¿a qué te refieres? ¿que es eso que hace la nada? 

Tal vez te refieras a "no hacer nada", que aunque si lo piensas no tiene ningún sentido, es español se dice así, cuando lo lógico sería decir "hacer nada".


----------



## iaf

*"La nada anula"* (?)

Aquí algo de información en la temática, espero que sirva:
http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/67927393210369673743457/p0000003.htm


----------



## jonquiliser

Guachipem, sí, claro, se podría decir que la nada nada puede hacer - pero díselo al Heidegger  

iaf, gracias! Tiene sentido que se utilice anular..


----------



## cyanista

Esta traducción utiliza "desistir". ("_La nada desiste permanentemente..._")

Véase la anotación 24.


Puuuh, hab ich das lange gesucht!.. Verdammte Neugierde!


----------



## Carla M

La respuesta de cyanista parece buena. Estuve tratando de encontrar una alternativa -otra versión-, pero sólo tengo conmigo _Ser y Tiempo (Sein und Zeit)_ y no encuentro parágrafos sobre "la nada". ¿Sabés si los hay? ¿Podrías enviarnos una referencia o cita para que te ayudemos?
Un saludo.


----------



## jonquiliser

¡Oh gracias Cyanista! ¡Ese enlace fue de mogollón de ayuda! Carla, ese texto era ¿Qué es metafísica? (Traducción de Helena Cortéz y Arturo Leyte en Hitos; pp. 93-108.) No sé si lo dijo en _Sein und Zeit _también. Creo que yo lo había leído en "Carta sobre el humanismo"... Aunque ya no me acuerdo muy bien. Bueno, gracias a todos/as!


----------



## chiclayano_cebichero

jonquiliser said:


> Os quería preguntar si sabéis cómo se ha traducido al castellano "Das Nichts nichtet" - "Nichts" quiere decir nada, y "nichtet" es el verbo que se inventó el Heidegger para lo que hace la nada. Pero "nadar" en castellano es otra cosa... Así que, ¿alguien sabe cómo es la traducción? Gracias


----------



## chiclayano_cebichero

mi opinión personal es que la segunda palabra la creó Heidegger de "vernichten" que es destruir, quitándole el prefijo "ver..".


----------



## Eva Maria

jonquiliser said:


> Os quería preguntar si sabéis cómo se ha traducido al castellano "Das Nichts nichtet" - "Nichts" quiere decir nada, y "nichtet" es el verbo que se inventó el Heidegger para lo que hace la nada. Pero "nadar" en castellano es otra cosa... Así que, ¿alguien sabe cómo es la traducción? Gracias


 

Jonqu,

Ich habe etwas gefunden. Tal vez te pueda ayudar:

- "Heidegger escribe en este punto: «Das Nichts selbst nichtet.» "La Nada misma anonada."

- "Nada y negación"

- "La nada nadea"

Cuando leí por primera vez "Das Nichts nichtet", automáticamente pensé en el "Ich weiss, dass ich nichts weiss" socrático o "Ich kenne nichts".

Eva M


----------



## jonquiliser

¡Gracias Eva! Pero qué curiosa la traducción, anonadar cuando lo busqué parecía tener un significado bien distinto. Pero claro, supongo que queda claro del contexto que se quiere utilizar de una manera distinta al uso habitual. Nadear ya suena menos sorprendente ().

Y muy interestante tu asociación entre Heidegger y Socrates, da que pensar.


----------

